# Designer/Slim Fit for kids and youth



## JustinSam (Nov 28, 2011)

Hi everyone, we're looking for a better fit of t shirt for kids rather than the standard Gildan type style. Has anyone found anything that suits a designer look and feel?

Best regards
Justin


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

Have you sampled American Apparel?


----------



## JustinSam (Nov 28, 2011)

Checking them out now. Thanks


----------

